# introduce your pigeons



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

hi me and arron have got pigeons named joe (male) amie being the female i hope you have some pigeons to introduce please feel free to upload any pigeon pictures
by the way i dont know many teens that are into pigeons but me and arron are 14 and we love pigeons


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fantail 2009 said:


> hi me and arron have got pigeons named joe (male) amie being the female i hope you have some pigeons to introduce please feel free to upload any pigeon pictures
> by the way i dont know many teens that are into pigeons but me and arron are 14 and we love pigeons


Hi "me".......gotta a name? LOL
Guess we haven't met Arron yet. It's nice to have you and we do have a few young people on our forum. I'm sure they'll be along in a while.
I've got tons of pictures in my albums if you care to take a look.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?u=988
No fantails though, although I did have two at one time a few years ago. Hope you'll stick around and ask questions if you need advice or help with your new pigeons. We would love to see pictures of them if you can do that.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,my 7 year old daughter is pigeon crazy too,and im prob just crazy(i talk to my flock lol)our special freinds are "caramel log"(brown roller?female)amigo,(unwanted racer,checker),one eyed jack(one eyed spread feral female)milk(male spread w/white flight feathers)there are many more,nice to see young folks getting into pigeons!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

fantail 2009 said:


> hi me and arron have got pigeons named joe (male) amie being the female i hope you have some pigeons to introduce please feel free to upload any pigeon pictures
> by the way i dont know many teens that are into pigeons but me and arron are 14 and we love pigeons


well i am 15 so nice to meet you if you would like to see my bird pics just go to my profile mate


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Fantail 2009 - welcome to the forum.

My husband and I rehabilitate pigeons, mostly ferals, but sometimes we get in other breeds to care for. You can go to my profile page and see pictures of some of our pigeons. We have taken care of too many to post all their pictures. 

Tell Arron Hi!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm 18 and have them i wish more teens were in to it around here


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm 15 here, 16 in August. I specialize in Pakistani High Flyers, have a few imports left too. Been keeping them since grade 2 and in grade 10 now. 8 and a half years  Its a great hobby


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome, 
I have Fantails, homers and tumblers. They can be seen in my albums too 
I think its great to see kids and teens take an interest in pigeons - their wonderful birds


----------

